# Came home to a surprise on Friday! ('82 Aria LW-12T) - Help needed



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

I came home to a new guitar on Friday!

Firstly, a little bit of a back story.. Michael is an old family friend, and I've learned so much from him about guitars, he was the one who really got me into guitar, and got me the job in the guitar store while I was in highschool all those years ago.. He's a lovely guy, a real big brother to me.

On new year's day mum broke her right wrist, to the point that it almost needed surgery.. She had been pretty alright, but there are still a lot of things she can't do one-handed, so I've been pulling a lot of weight around the house. I also have a lot on my plate as I'm arranging our move to Canada, and I'm also currently contemplating a move to another apartment in Sydney (because Canada will still be a year or two away), and work has been particularly hectic this month.

So, as usual Michael & I are discussing our latest aqquisitions and he tells me about what he's selling, and he mentions he has an '82 Aria LW-12T Dreadnought 12 string that he bought new 27 years ago and has barely played in the last 20 years, and he'll sell me for $150 AUD, a real steal.. I mention I'd like to see it some time if he can bring it over..

He came around on Friday before I was home from work & mum must have talked to him about the guitar, because when I got home she'd bought it for me! He said that if I didn't like it, no worries, but if I wanted it it was mine & mum had already taken care of it.

I was absolutely overjoyed! I know it's not anything super special, but it's a culmination of owning my mentor & close friend's guitar, and mum buying it for me as a suprise really makes my heart swell. It wont be one of my MOST played as I'm predominantly an electric player, but I will NEVER sell it.

Now for some questions, The action on it was a bit killer - I've filed down the bridge & tightened the truss rod about a 1/2 to 2/3 turn last night. It has settled in overnight but it is still at about 3mm at the 12th fret with nothing fretted, the neck looks straight to me now (using the string as a straightedge fretted at the 1st & 14th frets) and the bridge is as low as I think it can go, and yet the action is still killer anywhere above the 5th fret - any tips?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are some pics:









Front









Body









Back









Headstock


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Soundhole









Both Arias together (The classical is an A553 from the late 60s / early 70s)

---

Here are some shots RE: the bridge/action to help you help me get the action down :wink:









Bridge









Action 1


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Action 2









Top 1









Top 2









Top 3


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

well the first thing i notice is that the bridge is lifting from the top, and although it's hard to tell from photos, i'm guessing it also needs a neck reset. all sentimental value aside, i'd probably not bother with it.. given the sentiment, you're probably in for a repair bill in the few hundreds of bucks... but again, i'm looking at photos, not holding the instrument in my hands, so take what i'm saying with a grain of salt.

great story though. worst case scenario, it can be a great slide guitar?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Nice looking Aria*

And If you can afford to have the action taken down just a bit, well I had one till it was stolen and it was a player and could ring out nice and loud and clear.
I am afraid I can't see the bridge lifting in any of your photo's so I will suggest that you get your self a metal yard stick and go from the nut downto the 14th fret and then from the 12th fret to the bridge to see how level it is. 
I seem to recall the tops on these were never truly flat and always had a bit of rounding near the bridge but I am sure if you take her to a luthier he can check to see if you really need any work done or just a bit more tweaking.
Other then that I think they are absolutely nice 12er's and should be re-strung to 12 strings, but do get rid of those plastic pins and have fun with her and good luck with her.Ship


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

araT said:


> Here are some shots RE: the bridge/action to help you help me get the action down :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it is lifting here.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I second that,unfortunately,it does need a neck reset.Since you say you wont be playing it too much why not use it for slide?Then further down the road if you feel like it you can get the neck reset.With the sentimental value i would have no problem paying the extra cash to have it done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

xuthal said:


> I second that,unfortunately,it does need a neck reset.Since you say you wont be playing it too much why not use it for slide?Then further down the road if you feel like it you can get the neck reset.With the sentimental value i would have no problem paying the extra cash to have it done.


Exactly what I'll do, thanks a lot :smile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Erk, double post. Browser locked up, sorry!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Paul!

We also have a lot of antique furniture to come with us, we'll most likely rent a container on a ship like when we moved from Germany to Singapore, and Singapore to Sydney :smile:

As for the lifting, I don't think it is.. I've posted these questions & photos across the 3 guitar boards I regular and everyone else has said it's fine - I think it might just look that way because of the angle of the photo, if you have a look at the ones of the top (the last pics) you can see it's fine. Paul's right, it's against the laws of physics for the bridge to lift on the soundhole side..


----------



## Adirondack (Mar 14, 2009)

araT said:


> Now for some questions, The action on it was a bit killer - I've filed down the bridge & tightened the truss rod about a 1/2 to 2/3 turn last night. It has settled in overnight but it is still at about 3mm at the 12th fret with nothing fretted, the neck looks straight to me now (using the string as a straightedge fretted at the 1st & 14th frets) and the bridge is as low as I think it can go, and yet the action is still killer anywhere above the 5th fret - any tips?


Hi araT.

Did you meant to say that you'd "filed down the saddle"?
If that's what you did, then the string angle is quite small now. Try ramping it.
It's a 12 string guitar with only 6 strings attached. If you attach the 2nd set, I'll say some strings are gonna sound like a Sitar, because it think some of the strings on the back row is just gonna just touch the top of the saddle when it's picked & vibrates.

By some way of calculation, you can still (if it permits) remove some material on the top of the bridge with a rasp file/spokeshave/sandpaper etc. (Please protect guitar top) Then re-rout the bridge slot & while you are there, scallop a little for the 2nd row of strings and also ramp it a little. Go google.:wave:

I would go for a neck reset if it a solid top.


----------

